
New Relic Inc CEO Sells $1,106,820 in Stock - frik
http://www.financial-market-news.com/new-relic-inc-newr-ceo-sells-1106820-00-in-stock/796184/
======
frik
New Relic shuts down Seattle office, moves employees to Portland:
[http://www.geekwire.com/2016/new-relic-shuts-seattle-
office-...](http://www.geekwire.com/2016/new-relic-shuts-seattle-office-moves-
employees-portland/)

New Relic Stock is 22.23% down:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=NEWR+Interactive#{"range"...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=NEWR+Interactive#{"range":"max","allowChartStacking":true})

~~~
robbiet480
Sold 39,000 shares, leaving him with 376.

Earnings were reported yesterday (Thursday) but were better than estimates.

------
rdlecler1
Maybe he needs to cover his short positions, maybe he wants to buy a house.
This represents 0.1% of the company. Although an insider sale is never a
bullish signal, there can be lots of good reasons why someone might sell,
including a greater need for diversification.

------
jonesb6
New Relic got stuck trying to provide mainstream analytics in a world where
analytics solutions must be highly tailored to the applications they are
responsible for providing insights into.

------
joeevans1000
I think it could be that he is able to see what is about to happen to the tech
market (well, is starting to happen already).

------
gatsby99
Sell whatever you own if any. Advice from someone thats been around.

